# "Ta Prohm" terrace, near Luk Keng, Hong Kong, August 2015



## HughieD (Sep 8, 2015)

OK, I'm calling this place "Ta Prohm terrace" as it reminds me on the temple of the same name at Angkor Wat, Cambodia, due to the way nature has clawed this place back.This long terrace of old houses is just outside the village of Luk Teng Chan Uk. I had no idea it was even there. Look at Google Maps and all you can see is the undergrowth. Recently though, for whatever reason, the foliage has been hacked back exposing this fantastically atmospheric row of houses. Apologies for the number of similar photo's of this place, but I just couldn't get enough of it. Sadly can't find any history on these particular houses so on with pictures we go...


img0872 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0851 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0852 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0853 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0854 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0855 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0856 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0857 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0858 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0859 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0861 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0862 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0863 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0864 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0865 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0866 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0867 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0868 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 9, 2015)

These houses are being taken over by nature, especially IMG_057. That tree is just growing around the building. Nicely recorded.


----------



## krela (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't think they quite understand the concept of tree houses in HK, they've got it the wrong way round.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 9, 2015)

Really nice pictures as always HughieD


----------



## HughieD (Sep 9, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> These houses are being taken over by nature, especially IMG_057. That tree is just growing around the building. Nicely recorded.



Thank you Hugh. What I'm puzzled by is why they've chosen to cut back the foliage from this terrace as it really is far gone.



krela said:


> I don't think they quite understand the concept of tree houses in HK, they've got it the wrong way round.



Lol....wait to you see this place I photographed in Taiwan Krela.



Rubex said:


> Really nice pictures as always HughieD



Thank you Rubex!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2015)

Stunning collection.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 9, 2015)

Impressed at how much you've found over there Hughie
And yes, it does remind me of Ta Prohm

I visited Angkor Wat myself 10 years ago, and was completely blown away by the place
Nice work mate


----------



## HughieD (Sep 9, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Stunning collection.


Many thanks Mr Flyboys.




The Wombat said:


> Impressed at how much you've found over there Hughie
> And yes, it does remind me of Ta Prohm
> 
> I visited Angkor Wat myself 10 years ago, and was completely blown away by the place
> Nice work mate



Cheers mate. And to be honest loads more left to do. Had a bit of a heads up on a couple of sites from the HK Urbex guys (they're on Facebook). I had a list of places and got about half way through it. Ah...so you've been to Angkor too. Amazing place. Went when is was a bit dodgy back in 2001 then again in 2006. Would love to return for a third time...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 9, 2015)

Lovely stuff again mate..and yet again something completely different.


----------

